# Unlocked 3 gs phone wish to connect to Wi-fi for internet



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have an Unlocked 3 gs phone.

Do I need to Hacktivate and Jailbreak it to get connected via Wi_fi as well to connect to internet instead of SIM card ?
Do I need to use red snow to do this, rocky raccoon and ultra snow ?

Thanks.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you should not need anything special. just go into settings and turn on wifi. wifi should still work as normal after unlocking.


----------

